
Scaleway BareMetal Snapshot Improvement, Fast Provisioning and Hot Snapshots GA - edouardb
https://blog.online.net/2018/06/21/baremetal-cloud-server-snapshot-improvement-fast-provisioning-hot-snapshots-ga/
======
zunzun
Is "BareMetal" an invented one-word marketing term, or should it be written
"Bare Metal" with two words?

